# gallbladder attack - help!!!!



## Guest (Jan 10, 2001)

I had a terrible pain in my upper abdomen and broke out into a cold sweat. It stopped after a few minutes I thought it might have been a severe bowel spasm due to the IBS - C but the doctor called tonight to say that the liver functions blood test results are slightly high and its likely I had an attack.I am so worried because I am phobic about operations due to being abused by a nurse as a child getting my tonsils out. I dissolved gravel 10 years ago using bile salts when it was still experimental. I don't know if they still do that if its even an option for me, I need to call my Gastrologist. The complicating factor is that I'm supposed to go to Mexico Saturday and I'm unsure whether to go or not. My insurance may not cover me if I have an attack down there and need to get treatment or come home. On the positive side I'll be at a spa with a doctor and my sister who is a doctor will be there with me. I need advice on diet after an attack from those of you who have experienced this problem. Also foods to avoid, I am eating low fat high fibre already with lots of water but I ate some avocado the night before the attack. Help!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2001)

Hi Bell. I had my gallbladder removed two years ago. I am the biggest chicken when it comes to surgery, so when I say that the surgery wasn't so bad-it wasn't so bad. The worst part was the pain caused by the gas that they fill the abdomen with...it causes a pain in the right shoulder and this lasted for 3-4 days, but was managed quite nicely with plain Tylenol.I had to stay away from all fatty and spicy foods for a month or so. The only thing that really bothers me now is potato chips. Since I've been on Lotronex I've been able to eat just about anything I want. I should also tell you that in the first 2-3 months after the surgery my IBS was much better-for a while.Hope I've been able to help ease your fears a bit.


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

Do a gallbladder flush! www.sensiblehealth.com and then do it again every second week, at least.It only contains olivoil and grapefruitjuice. Not expensive.take care/Maceo


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2001)

thanks for your advice I read the articule on gallbladder flushing and the women lives here in Toronto so I sent her an email already. The question is do I flush before or after Mexico and why didnt she mention any negative side effects to the process, there are always pros and cons to everything


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

HI BELL. I used to get galbladder attacks before I had it taken out. It would feel as if I had eaten lots of chili salsa. I would sometimes deficate and throw up. The only medicine that would work was valium. If you take valium as soon as you feel the spasm attack coming, it will stop the spasm. After you take the valium if you are having an attack you will start to feel better within 15minutes. GO TO MEXICO AND HAVE FUN. My advise is don't eat if you are stressed or in a rush. Eat slow. Don't eat ethnic foods like Italian-pizza, Hot mexican foods or Chinese,etc.Those are trigger foods. In Mexico you can eat boiled beans, rice, broiled steaks, chicken, fish, omlets, pancakes, sandwiches, mexican sweet bread pastries without whip cream,peeled fruits, bottled sodas or juices. Salads could be a trigger food so play it safe and wait til you get home to them. Eat only cooked foods. If you really want to play it safe take a valium before you eat a major meal. My advise is based on my own personal experience. NO DOCTOR SAID TO ME TAKE VALIUM FOR GALBLADDER ATTACKS. I saw lots of doctors for this problem. I made my own discovery through desparation. The valium had been prescribed for me for anxiety. I was abused as a child so I always tell the nurse and the doctor I can't be let waiting in a closed door exam room for more than a few minutes. Tell your doctor you are afraid of the operation. You will be surprised how kind everyone will be if you tell them you were abused. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2001)

thanks Lucia. I want to go but I am afraid of having to have an operation in Mexico or needing to return and my insurance not covering it. After you had an attack did eat soft bland foods to allow your gallbladder to recover from the inflamation?


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Bell. Don't be afraid that you will need an operation in Mexico. I had the galbladder problem for about 7-10yrs. I didn't want an operation. My sister and a friend have the same problem and have never gotten the operation. If you just started with this problem I don 't think it is going to become an emergency in Mexico. But follow your intuition and stay home if it makes you feel more safe. After an attack I would not eat anything until the stomach soreness and pain would go away. I would let my stomach rest. After that I would go back to my normal diet. Like I said before, you can tell when an attack is about to happen. Take care.If you have anymore questions e-mail me at lucia91371###yahoo.com.------------------


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

bell: Well, there are side effects but they are not common. I have had some real problems, but they are long gone. The only thing that CAN happen, is if a stone gets stuck, just on the opening from the liver to the common bile duct, you will feel awful, but since you probobly already do... lets go for it. There are some incredible good health effects in this method. Try it for 6 months or so. The most important part is to really relax when your doing it. Look at www.egroups.com/group/gallstones They are good at this, and thats where im posting messages. Im just here for a short time visit again. ps. interesting news on the front page about bacteria overgrowth link - ibs and gallbladder link - ibs.take care/Maceo


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

and one more thing.DONT LET THEM DO SURGERY!!! KEEP YOUR BLADDER! DO THE FLUSHES AND GET RID OF IBS!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One possible cause of big troublesome side effects from this gallbladder flush thingy.Grapefruit juice is known to interact with lots of medications, compounds in grapefruit juice alter the enzyme concentrations in the detox pathways of the liver. In some cases this can be quite dangerous as for some drugs it leads to greatly increased plasma levels of the drug, and the higher that concentration goes the higher the risk for side effects. Run the drugs you take through a site like www.drugchecker.com and make sure that this would be OK. One of my drugs has the grapefruit warning on it.Also see: http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharma...xt.cfm?id=17851 http://www.healthcentral.com/peoplespharma...xt.cfm?id=17697 K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Here is a site that has some pro and con opinions about the gallbladder flush thing: http://www.ibiblio.org/herbmed/mediher4.html#c2_2_11 and one of the con's responses about it.In the early 1980s, after recommending and teaching Robert's protocol, a PhD physiologist STRONGLY suggested that these "stones" were probably artifacts of the therapy. The next time someone passed some, I took them in a cooler to a local Santa Fe medical lab I had a working relationship with. They showed only traces of chenic and cholic bile salts, and had no discernable cholesterol content. Their educated guess was that they were saponified fatty acids...probably linoleic or oleic acid salts. They were DEFINITELY not "gallstones". I have not recommended this grim regimen since.One of the great scams amongst 19th century medicine shows was this HUGE capsule, made out of a colored and sealed gelatin capsule. It cost $1, and was GUARANTEED to pass a tapeworm. Indeed, everyone who took one raved about this long "worm" they passed.The capsule contained a long coiled spiral of a thin strand of gutta percha (crude rubber), dusted in Lycopodium. This was the "worm".Robert's protocol, similarly, seems to result in the consistant passing of "stones" consisting of saponified olive oil, acted on as well as possible by the stressed digestive apparatus.That doesn't mean that the shocked pancreas and gall bladder don't, on occasion, vomit out a small cholesterol stone. But, as anyone who has worked with cholelithiasis will vouch, this is risky stuff, since an obstruction by a REAL stone of the biliary duct or common duct from the gall bladder spasms may be just as likely. Most gallstones exist WITHOUT symptoms. Most obstructions require surgery.I find the tapeworm "pill" a safer phenomena-inducing placebo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2001)

K - the last quote"obstruction by a REAL stone of the biliary duct or common duct from the gall bladder spasms may be just as likely. Most gallstones exist WITHOUT symptoms. Most obstructions require surgery." is consistant with what my surgeon explained to me when recommending the removal of my gallbladder.He said that granuals and small stones may have passed for years, but by the time most people have enough symptoms to seek a doctor's intervention, the gall bladder is so "diseased" and therefore dysfuntional that even if you could get all the blockage out, the organ would no longer do you any good. And then thin of the ramifications if a stone did break loose but headed not out through the stomach but up the bile duct!


----------

